# Humidor Lighting?



## Richter35 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Guys-

Ive noticed that it seems to be extremely dark inside my new humidor even in the middle of the day. You cant read the hygros if they are anywhere other than on the top shelf so I constantly find myself opening the door to check them. (its a cabinet humi with 6 shelves)

I was wondering if there was any kind of lighting out there that I can add to the inside that doesnt consist of running on electricity or any sort of handywork? lol I dont know the difference between a hammer and screwdriver so im looking for very simple here!

I know they have small lights that you velcro under shelves and just push to turn on. I thought maybe there was something kinda like that out there that is light sensitive and I can just velcro them or whatever sporadically throughout the back wall of the humi? 

Also, if there are any easy solutions to a dark humi..would this affect the RH levels or anything I need to worry about?

Any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
cheers


----------



## rab1957 (Aug 11, 2008)

Try looking in the lighting section of your local Home Depot, Lowes, or similar type store in your area. I've seen battery operated LED lights that you can mount anywhere, that may work. You could just turn it on and forget about it. LED’s use very little power and the battery will last much longer then if you used regular bulb. Just have to replace the batteries every so often.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Lowe's sells some led lights by Sylvania that operate on AAA batteries and I am sure that you could easily find something similar at Target, Walmart or even a CVS or Walgreen Pharmacies. They are called puck lights and are really remarkable for the amount of light that they can put out.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for this info and idea, I'm going to look into putting a light in my humi.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

perhaps use some of this stuff....it's trimmable, so you could easily make it fit the width of the humidor.

LED FLEX STRIP LIGHTING


----------

